
Live Justin.tv feed of YC Q&A Session in Boston with Alexis and Harj - Harj
http://www.justin.tv/harj#/w/459029824
======
mahmud
Is there a conference line to dial into? I am looking at the video but there
is no way to interact. Am I missing some kind of chat widget that's hidden
somewhere on screen?

~~~
dkasper
It's over, so the link takes you to the recorded video rather than the live
page that has chat.

~~~
mahmud
Oh. I just shot a tweet to @kn0thing. My bad.

Thanks dkasper.

